# 4 K Gaming PC gesucht



## dani0692 (21. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mein PC-System ändern und künftig immer die neuesten Spiele (Call of Duty, Battlefield, Far Cry, Fifa, Strategiespiele usw.) in maximalen Einstellungen und natürlich in 4 K (2160 p) spielen. Weiterhin möchte ich dieses PC-System für ein paar Jahre behalten und nicht jedes Jahr hier die Komponenten wieder austauschen (sofern dies überhaupt möglich ist). 

Ich möchte das System sagen wir zumindest für 5 Jahre nutzen und weiter in maximalen Einstellungen und 4 K die aktuellsten Spiele spielen !

Welche Komponenten würdet ihr mir da empfehlen?

Muss es wirklich ein 10 Kerne Prozessor der neuesten Broadwell-E Serie sein oder reicht ein 8er, 6er oder gar 4er Kern-Prozessor ?

Welche Grafikkarte empfehlt ihr mir ? Die neueste Titan X der Pascal-Serie ? GTX 1080? SLI oder nur 1 Grafikkarte ?

Mein ihr ich kann als Monitor meinen Fernseher von Panasonic 784 DXW verwenden um da 4 k drauf zu zocken ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Bonkic (21. August 2016)

dani0692 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte das System sagen wir zumindest für 5 Jahre nutzen und weiter  in maximalen Einstellungen und 4 K die aktuellsten Spiele spielen !



kannst du vergessen.

bei deinen ansprüchen kommt aber wohl nur das beste vom besten infrage.
was willst du denn investieren?


----------



## dani0692 (21. August 2016)

Warum meinse kann ich das vergessen? Meinst du ich muss jedes Jahr 1 neues Mainboard + CPU kaufen oder war das auf die Grafikkarte bezogen ?

Wollte so 2.000-3.000 € ausgeben....


----------



## Svatlas (21. August 2016)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Warum meinse kann ich das vergessen? Meinst du ich muss jedes Jahr 1 neues Mainboard + CPU kaufen oder war das auf die Grafikkarte bezogen ?
> 
> Wollte so 2.000-3.000 € ausgeben....



Ob es jetzt soviel Geld sein muss, das stell ich jetzt mal in Frage  Ich kann Dir nur einen guten Rat geben. Schau das dein Monitor auf jeden fall G-Sync unterstützt mit einer Nvidia Karte oder Free-Sync mit einer AMD Karte.  G-Sync nutze ich selber und würde es im Leben nie mehr hergeben. Der Vorteil an G-Sync ist, das es schon bei 30 FPS greift und nicht wie bei AMD erst bei 40 FPS. Das ist im 4k Bereich ein dickes plus.

Selber spiele ich zur Zeit in 4k mit einem : Xeon 1231,32GBRAM,1070 GTX Zotac (normal Edtion, T-Boost 1967). Monitor Acer Predator XB280HK

Es ruckelt nichts mehr und endlich habe ich dank G-Sync kein Tearing und Co mehr. Zocken macht da nochmal doppelt soviel Spaß.

Für 2000-3000 Euro brauchst du nur noch die besten Komponenten kaufen und das Problem hat sich erledigt, wenn Du es wirklich ausgeben willst.

1. TIP G-Sync/Free-Sync
2. TIP Immer die stärkste single GPU Karte.

Es wird Dir keiner eine Garantie geben können, ob der Rechner noch 4k-Ultra in 3 Jahren schafft.


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2016)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Warum meinse kann ich das vergessen? Meinst du ich muss jedes Jahr 1 neues Mainboard + CPU kaufen oder war das auf die Grafikkarte bezogen ?


 CPUs reichen locker für 5-6 Jahre aus, wenn du da 180-350€ für eine CPU investierst. Aber die Grafikkarte auf keinen Fall. Selbst wenn du nur in Full-HD spielen wolltest, würde keine Grafikkarte 5 Jahre ausreichen, außer Dir reichen irgendwann "niedrige" Details aus. Denn was sich bei PC-Spielen immer stark weiterentwickelt ist die Anforderung an die Grafikkarte, die du im Modus hoch oder Ultra auswählen kannst.  Und da nutzt es auch gar nichts, wenn du eine sehr teure Karte kaufst und denkst, dass die gleich doppelt so lange "hält". zB eine GTX 1070 kostet ca 450€, eine GTX 1080 700€. Letztere bringt ca 15-20% mehr Leistung. D.h. WENN du zB mindestens 50 FPS haben willst bei "hohen" Details, dann reicht eine GTX 1080 auch nicht VIEL länger als eine GTX 1070. Denn wenn eine GTX 1070 keine 50 FPS mehr schafft, dann bringt eine GTX 1080 auch "nur" noch 60 FPS und wird beim nächsten oder übernächsten neuen Grafik-Kracher auch auf 50 rutschen. 

Es macht daher mehr Sinn, alle 2 Jahre die Grafikkarte zu ersetzen, als die Utopie zu haben, eine Grafikkarte könnte 5-6 Jahre reichen - AUSSER man ist nach 2-3 Jahren mit nur noch niedrigen Details völlig zufrieden, was halt eine Grafikqualität wäre, die heutzutage "Ultra" wäre  


Aber wegen 4k wird noch mal utopischer: die Spiele für PC werden derzeit und in absehbarer Zeit auf Full-HD hin entwickelt, weil die WEITAUS größte Zahl an Spielern halt "nur" FullHD nutzt. Das heißt: die Grafik von den jeweils neuesten Games wird versucht so "gut" gemacht zu werden, dass sie ein sehr guter PC in Full-HD bei maximalem Details gerade noch gut schafft. Bei 4k hast du aber nur ca. 1/3 der FPS, die du unter Full-HD hast. Daher müsstest Du bei 4K entweder die Details runterschrauben, damit du doch 50-60 FPS hast, oder aber IRRE viel ausgeben, oder es sein lassen und mit Full-HD oder WQHD leben. 

Du könntest zwar zB gleich zwei mal eine GTX 1080 (aktuell die beste Karte) im Verbund laufen lassen, damit die Leistung reicht, aber willst du das wirklich tun, nur damit die Auflösung höher ist? ^^ 


Ansonsten bekommst du für Full-HD und WQHD nämlich für unter 1500€ schon einen Top-PC mit ner GTX 1070 oder vlt sogar 1080, und mit ner zweiten Grafikkarte für 500-700€ Aufpreis wäre der halt ca 60% schneller in Games durch SLI, wenn du 2 Grafikkarten zusammen betreibst). Aber du hast auch immer mögliche Nachteile durch SLI, denn einige Games bocken im SLI-Modus. manche laufen gar nicht, und viele haben minimale Ruckler, die stören können. Zudem sind selbst für 4k +60% nicht die Welt. Denn Spiele, die unter FullHD mit einer GTX 1080 bei zB 80 FPS in Ultra laufen, haben in 4k vielleicht 30 FPS. Plus 60% ergeben dann auch nur 45-50 FPS...





> Muss es wirklich ein 10 Kerne Prozessor der neuesten Broadwell-E Serie sein oder reicht ein 8er, 6er oder gar 4er Kern-Prozessor


 Die CPUs mit 6 oder mehr Kernen bzw. entsprechen 12 bis 20 "Threads" sind völliger Käse für Gaming. Games unterstützen ja noch nicht mal in nennenswerter Zahl "mehr als 4 Kerne" bzw. Threads. Das heißt man kann froh sein, wenn in 3-4 Jahren schon viele Games Vorteile von einem 4-Kern-Core i7 haben, der 8 Threads hat. Aber 6 Kerne sind Nonsense, vor allem haben die entsprechenden CPU oft weniger Takt als die "Mainstream"-Core i7 und sind in einigen Games sogar LANGSAMER. Und: die Mainboards für diese CPUs sind auch sauteuer, denn die gibt es nur für den Sockel 2011-3, und da geht es ab 190€ erst los. Sockel 1151 mit zB nem Core i7-6700K aber: da ist ein gutes OC-Board schon für 120-140€ drin.


Ich würde an Deiner Stelle lieber jetzt 1500-1700€ maximal ausgeben und in 2-3 Jahren nochmal, anstatt jetzt 3000€ im Irrglauben, das würde 5-6 Jahre halten. Aber das ist ja noch nicht mal nötig, denn wie gesagt: solide CPU, dann reicht ne neue Grafikkarte alle ca 2 Jahre schon aus. Nur mit 4K auf "max" wird es halt wie beschrieben ENORM schwer und/oder teuer... ich würde das mit 4k sein lassen und nen ordentlichen WQHD-Monitor nehmen.



@Svatlas: ob 30 oder 40 FPS, das ist an sich nicht wichtig. Wenn ein Spiel eh nur 30 FPS im Schnitt hat, wird es einem eh zu lahm vorkommen   und die STÄRKSTE Grafikkarte muss auch nicht sein.


----------



## Svatlas (22. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Svatlas: ob 30 oder 40 FPS, das ist an sich nicht wichtig. Wenn ein Spiel eh nur 30 FPS im Schnitt hat, wird es einem eh zu lahm vorkommen   und die STÄRKSTE Grafikkarte muss auch nicht sein.



Das ist nicht ganz richtig  Wenn ein Spiel Jetzt/später unter die 40 FPS in 4K Ultra rutscht, greift G-Sync und nicht Free-Sync. Da es im 4k Bereich öfters passieren kann, ist das schon sehr entscheidend. Der Unterschied mit oder ohne G-Sync/Free-Sync ist enorm. 

Die stärkste Single GPU sollte immer vor einem SLI System gewählt werden und wenn er die Kohle hat, wäre das die beste Lösung. SLI hat einfach zu viele Macken. Ich würde auch nicht soviel Kohle raushauen. Es ist so wie Du beschrieben hast. Es wäre totale Geldverschwendung.

Ich spiele mit meinem Rechner in 4k, aber generell würde ich auch WQHD wieder vorziehen. Nicht wegen den Spielen, sondern eher weil es noch zuwenig 4k Unterstützung(Desktop) gibt. Das ist echt nervend. Spielen geht ohne Probleme. Ich bin halt auch kein Shooter-Spieler der über 60 FPS braucht. Meine 50 FPS-Witcher mit G-Sync fühlen sich an wie flüssige 60.

P.S: Alles ab einer GTX1070 sollte eh mit min. WQHD betrieben werden, da es sonst eine pure Misshandlung der GPU wäre  Die wäre absolut unterfordert.


----------



## Peter23 (22. August 2016)

Kauf die jetzt einen PC für ca 1200 Euro und in drei Jahren rüstest du für 500 Euro auf.

Es macht absolut keinen Sinn einen PC für die Zukunft zu kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2016)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig


 Es ist weder falsch noch richtig, sondern eine Meinung: ich sagte ja nur, dass G-Sync MEINER MEINUNG NACH kein nennenswerter Vorteil ist, wenn man eh nur 30-35 FPS hat.   bei unter 40 FPS im Schnitt wird ein Spiel eher ruckelig vorkommen, da und wenn man sowieso nicht mal 40 FPS schafft, kann man auch einfach V-Sync nutzen. 




> Die stärkste Single GPU sollte immer vor einem SLI System gewählt werden und wenn er die Kohle hat, wäre das die beste Lösung. SLI hat einfach zu viele Macken. Ich würde auch nicht soviel Kohle raushauen. Es ist so wie Du beschrieben hast. Es wäre totale Geldverschwendung.


 ja, aber es MUSS nicht die stärkste sein - oder würdest du ernsthaft eine Titan vorschlagen? ^^ 



> Alles ab einer GTX1070 sollte eh mit min. WQHD betrieben werden, da es sonst eine pure Misshandlung der GPU wäre  Die wäre absolut unterfordert.


aktuell ja, aber in 1-2 Jahren kann das schon ganz anders aussehen, weil die Spiele ja immer mehr fordern, was die maximal möglichen Details angeht.


----------



## dani0692 (22. August 2016)

Ok ihr lieben erstmal vielen Dank !

Ich glaube ich bin jetzt überzeugt doch von 4k Abstand zu nehmen, weil es einfach noch "etwas früh " dafür ist. Vielleicht in 5 Jahren oder so kann man ja nochmal drüber nachdenken 

Also denke ich mal ist die Sache fix : WQHD muss her !

Mein System: i 7 2600 k- Prozessor, 760 GT-Grafikkarte, 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher.

Den Prozessor behalte ich und damit das Mainboard.

Grafikkarte glaube ich GTX 1080. Welche von welcher Marke könnt ihr mir empfehlen (ggf. mit Link) ?

Arbeitsspeicher rüste ich auf 16 GB wahrscheinlich auf. Oder meint ihr es müssen 32 GB sein ?

Dann noch eine ganz wichtige Frage zum Monitor:

Ihr hattet ja empfohlen einen FreeSync Monitor. Ich hab auch mal nach Acer Predator bzw. AsUS Rock geschaut, aber bin mir da nicht sicher welcher es sein soll. Weil manche haben 5 ms, manche anderen haben wiederum 1 ms mit teilweise großen Preisunterschieden. Habt ihr da ne konkrete Empfehlung für mich auch mit ggf. Link ?

Danke Euch nochmal !


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2016)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Ok ihr lieben erstmal vielen Dank !
> 
> Ich glaube ich bin jetzt überzeugt doch von 4k Abstand zu nehmen, weil es einfach noch "etwas früh " dafür ist. Vielleicht in 5 Jahren oder so kann man ja nochmal drüber nachdenken
> 
> ...


 Ich würde die beiden vorschlagen

Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix Golden Sample Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber aufpassen, wie das mit Deinem Gehäuse ist - die sind über 28cm lang, kann je nach Gehäuse knapp werden.



> Arbeitsspeicher rüste ich auf 16 GB wahrscheinlich auf. Oder meint ihr es müssen 32 GB sein ?


 nö, "müssen" noch lange nicht. Nicht mal 16GB sind wichtig, es gibt nur gaaaaanz wenige Dinge, wo "mehr als 8GB" nen kleinen Vorteil bringen.




> Dann noch eine ganz wichtige Frage zum Monitor:
> 
> Ihr hattet ja empfohlen einen FreeSync Monitor. Ich hab auch mal nach Acer Predator bzw. AsUS Rock geschaut, aber bin mir da nicht sicher welcher es sein soll. Weil manche haben 5 ms, manche anderen haben wiederum 1 ms mit teilweise großen Preisunterschieden. Habt ihr da ne konkrete Empfehlung für mich auch mit ggf. Link ?
> 
> Danke Euch nochmal !


  Nicht Freesync, sondern G-Sync! Freesync wäre für AMD  
Iich würde den hier vorschlagen. Dell S2716DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

die ms sind nicht so wichig, weil die eh jeder etwas anders misst. Und solange es nicht über 8ms sind, ist das Display schnell genug.


----------



## dani0692 (22. August 2016)

Kann ich denn z.B. GTA 5 damit in allen Einstellung voll also maximal Ultra oder wie auch immer spielen ?

Weil da steht ja dann immer .... GB von 8 GB verbraucht...... Klar bei meiner jetzigen Grafikkarte komm ich da schnell an Grenzen die Frage ist halt ob das mit dieser Top-Grafikkarte auch so ist ?

Weil dann würd ich evtl. bis nächstes Jahr warten auf die 1080 ti...

Was meint ihr anderen zu der Grafikkarte und dem Monitor ?


----------



## Svatlas (22. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es ist weder falsch noch richtig, sondern eine Meinung: ich sagte ja nur, dass G-Sync MEINER MEINUNG NACH kein nennenswerter Vorteil ist, wenn man eh nur 30-35 FPS hat.   bei unter 40 FPS im Schnitt wird ein Spiel eher ruckelig vorkommen, da und wenn man sowieso nicht mal 40 FPS schafft, kann man auch einfach V-Sync nutzen.
> 
> 
> ja, aber es MUSS nicht die stärkste sein - oder würdest du ernsthaft eine Titan vorschlagen? ^^
> ...



Eine Titan/1080 würde ich persönlich nicht empfehlen, aber es geht ja um das Budget  Er hat die Kohle und will Sie anscheinend ausgeben. Das muss jeder selber mit sich vereinen. Der Unterschied zwischen V-Sync und G-Sync ist auch gut zu erkennen. Wenn Du selber G-Sync nutzen würdest, dann würdest Du den Vorteil direkt erkennen bei 30-35 FPS oder höher. V-Sync stinkt da komplett ab  Es ist einfach ein ganz anders Spielgefühl. Wer es nicht glauben will, muss es selbst mal testen. Ich hätte es vorher auch nicht gedacht, aber es ist Tatsache.  Ich werde mir nie wieder einen Monitor ohne G-Sync kaufen. 

Lade Dir mal die G-Sync Demo von Nvidia runter. Da siehst Du den Unterschied ohne/mit V-Sync. Mit G-Sync hast du nonstop flüssige FPS. Ohne jegliche Nebeneffekte.


----------



## dani0692 (22. August 2016)

Svatlas unnötig viel Geld ausgeben möchte ich net !

Aber wie gesagt in WQHD die Grafikkarte für aktuellste Spiele in maximalen Einstellungen wollte ich die Grafikkarte für 1-2 Jahre nutzen ! Würdest du mir bei diesen Voraussetzungen lieber eine GTX 1070 oder gar eine noch andere empfehlen ?

Das mit dem G-Sync Demo mach ich mal, vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2016)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Kann ich denn z.B. GTA 5 damit in allen Einstellung voll also maximal Ultra oder wie auch immer spielen ?
> 
> Weil da steht ja dann immer .... GB von 8 GB verbraucht...... Klar bei meiner jetzigen Grafikkarte komm ich da schnell an Grenzen die Frage ist halt ob das mit dieser Top-Grafikkarte auch so ist ?


 auf keinen Fall. Selbst mit einer GTX 970 für 240€ könntest du GTA V schon auf Ultra spielen, erst recht mit der neueren und noch stärkeren GTX 1060.



> Weil dann würd ich evtl. bis nächstes Jahr warten auf die 1080 ti...


 Nein, das ist Unsinn. Selbst eine GTX 1070 packt alle aktuellen Games auf Ultra locker. Die GTX 1070 ist ja schon so stark wie die GTX 980 Ti, welche bis vor 2 Monaten noch die allerbeste Karte überhaupt war. Eine GTX 1080 ist schon mehr als gut genug...  wenn du auf eine 1080 Ti wartest, dann "hält" die zwar länger als eine GTX 1080, aber dafür spielst du bis dahin eben mit Deiner alten Karte... lieber ne 1080 und dann halt etwas früher erneut eine neue Karte, als wenn du eine 1080 Ti nimmst - vor allem sind die Ti-Karten nicht immer wirklich viel besser als die non-Ti-Karten. 



@Svatlas. ich hab Freesync und noch nie bei den Games, in denen meine Karte vlt. bei Ultra mal unter 40 FPS hat, etwas negatives bemerkt...


----------



## dani0692 (22. August 2016)

Was haltet ihr von dem Monitor ? 

https://www.amazon.de/Asus-Monitor-...1892907&sr=8-1&keywords=Asus+ROG+Swift+PG279Q


Würdet ihr mir den auch empfehlen ? Oder lieber nicht, weil sind ja auch einige negative Bewertungen aber bei PC Games Hardware ist der eine Empfehlung für WQHD !


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2016)

Also, ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass der den Aufpreis zu einem für 500-600€ wert ist.... nur weil der der teuerste ist, muss der noch lange nicht der beste sein...

Und Asus hat halt auch ein Problem mit der Qualität: du kannst ein gutes Panel bekommen, aber auch Pech haben und ein schlechtes erhalten. Bei Dell wird das Panel vor Auslieferung aber sogar konfiguriert. 


Wenn es Asus sein soll: Der ROG PG27*8*Q scheint wiederum ein gutes Stück besser zu sein als PG279Q, obwohl er günstiger ist 27'' (68,58cm) Asus ROG Swift PG278Q schwarz


----------



## Svatlas (23. August 2016)

@Svatlas. ich hab Freesync und noch nie bei den Games, in denen meine Karte vlt. bei Ultra mal unter 40 FPS hat, etwas negatives bemerkt...

Mit "mal" wirst Du auch nichts feststellen auf Dauer . Wenn Deine Karte immer über 40FPS ist, erst recht nicht. Wenn Du es ja selber schon nutzt, hast Du Dich schon daran gewöhnt. Anders ist es nicht zu erklären. Der Vorteil ist und bleibt vorhanden. Das bestätigen auch unzählige Spieler . Du musst doch selber zugeben, wo Du Free-Sync das erstmal getestet hast, das Du da einen Unterschied gesehen hast. Ansonsten stimmt hier was nicht  oder Du benutzt Free-Sync mit Nvidia :p Spass

@Dani Ich habe Dir ja 2 Antworten geschickt. Benq,Dell, Asus,Acer welcher Monitor es sein soll, das musst Du selber entscheiden. Du kannst mit allen Monitoren Pech haben, aber auch Glück. Das ist leider die Monitor Lotterie. Mir wäre es auch eine 1080 nicht wert. Meine Zotac 1070 (normale Editon) boostet ohne OC auf 1967 MHZ. Was will man mehr. Eine 1080 hat evtl. 15 FPS mehr und dafür 350 € mehr ausgeben? Eine 1070 würde für WQHD vollkommen ausreichen in meinen Augen. Die meisten Spiele werden ja auch gerade erst mit dieser Leistung entwickelt. Daher finde ich eine 1080 für raus geworfenes Geld. 

Sollte Dir die Leistung der 1070 nicht zusagen, dann kannst Du Dir ja immer noch eine 1080 kaufen und die 1070 zurückschicken. So einfach spart man Geld 

Warte nicht auf neue Generationen, wenn Du jetzt eine neue GPU haben willst. Die jetzige kannst Du später immer noch für gutes Geld verkaufen. Von was, wäre,wenn konnte man sich noch nie was kaufen  Mein jetziger Monitor hat auch negative Bewertungen bekommen, aber ist ein 1a Teil. Jeder hat ein anders empfinden und du darfst nicht vergessen, das es ganz viele Trolle/Hater und dumme Leute da draußen gibt. Nur um diverse Marken schlecht zu reden. Auf dieses schlechte Serien Gerede brauchst Du auch nicht hören. Die gibt es nicht. Ich habe 3 Wochen lang nach einem Monitor gesucht und musste feststellen, das ich mit dem obigen Recht behalte. Ignoriere alle subjektiven Empfindungen der Leute. 

Ich meine hier keinen aus diesem Thema  Nicht das es jetzt falsch rüberkommt. Herbboy hat wirklich sehr gute Argumente und wenn du dir das beste für Dich raus ziehst.....bist Du auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## dani0692 (23. August 2016)

Und ihr beide bzw. natürlich auch alle anderen seid Euch ziemlich sicher, dass ich sagen wir in 1-2 Jahren auch mit der GTX 1070 noch aktuelle Spiele in maximalen Details spielen kann und dies kein großer Unterschied zur wesentlich teureren GTX 1080 sein wird ?

Klar so 100 % kann man das ja eh nie sagen wie sich die Spiele entwickeln, aber so von Eurer Einschätzung/Erfahrung her, ihr seid ja glaub ich beide sehr Erfahrene PC Hardware-Kenner, wenn man das so sagen darf 

Ja mit dem Monitor ist natürlich so eine Sache. Einige schreiben so, andere so.

Aber bei den Bewertungen bzw. Bestenlisten ist der Asus Rog Swift PG278Q vorn dabei aber auch der bereits beschriebene von Dell ist verdammt gut bewertet und nicht so teuer.

Ist halt schwer sich zu entscheiden  Aber tendiere derzeit zu dem von Dell :-p


----------



## dani0692 (23. August 2016)

*WQHD Monitor gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte schonmal ein anderes Thema veröffentlich, wo ich mir einen neuen PC bzw. andere PC-Hardware kaufen wollte.

Da ich die Hardware verändern möchte zählt hierzu natürlich auch ein neuer Monitor.

Ich tendiere derzeit zum Dell S2716DG.

Was haltet ihr von dem bzw. könnt ihr mir ggf. noch einen anderen WQHD Monitor empfehlen ?


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2016)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Und ihr beide bzw. natürlich auch alle anderen seid Euch ziemlich sicher, dass ich sagen wir in 1-2 Jahren auch mit der GTX 1070 noch aktuelle Spiele in maximalen Details spielen kann


 Versprechen kann das keiner, denn es könnte schon in einer Woche ein neues Spiel rauskommen, bei dem die Entwickler beschlossen haben, dass der "maximal Details"-Modus so "krass" ist, dass er selbst mit zwei GTX 1080 im SLI nur auf 30 FPS läuft    Denn die Entwickler *könnten *ja, wenn sie wollen, als Max-Modus einen Modus einbauen, 2-3x aufwendiger ist das aktuell anspruchsvollste Game. zB als das erste Crysis rauskam, da waren selbst damalige Top-Karten mit dem "Ultra"-Modus überfordert. 

Die "maximalen" Details würde ich daher NIE als Maßstab nehmen, denn da leben sich manchmal die Entwickler nur aus, oder es wird aus Marktinggründen gemacht ( "unser Game hat eine SO tolle Grafik, dass man eine GTX 1080 braucht!!!!" ) - davon sollte man sich aber nicht veräppeln lassen, denn die "Ultra"-Details sehen im Spiel meistens auch nicht wirklich besser aus als "nur"  hohe Details.

Aber bei einer normalen Entwicklung der Grafik reicht eine GTX 1070 sicher 1-2 Jahre für hohe Details und bei vielen Games, bei denen die Entwickler vernünftig sind, auch maximale Details.



> und dies kein großer Unterschied zur wesentlich teureren GTX 1080 sein wird ?


 die GTX 1080 ist halt ca 15-20% schneller. Das heißt WENN du mit der 1070 bei maximalen Details nur noch 35 FPS hast, dann hast du mit der 1080 halt ca 40-42 FPS. Bei manchen Spielen kann es also sein, dass du mit der 1070 bei maximalen Details ein leichtes Ruckeln hast, mit der 1080 aber nicht. Dann hast du aber vlt 2-3 Monate beim nächsten neuen Spiel, was aufwendig bei der Grafik ist und dich interessiert, auch mit der 1080 nicht mehr ein flüssiges Spielen. Das heißt eine Aufrüstung auf eine neue Karte verzögerst du mit der GTX 1080 natürlich ein wenig, aber schwer zu sagen, ob das den Aufpreis von idR 250€ wert ist. 

Ich PERSÖNLICH bin ein Fan von "Oberklasse statt Highend, dafür früher erneut aufrüsten". Denn wenn die GTX 1070 in 2 Jahren vielleicht nur noch so stark ist wie eine zu DEM Zeitpunkt "Mitteklassekarte" für 250€, die neue Games noch auf hoch ganz "okay" packt, dann bekommst du für die GTX 1070 noch 150-200€, und von dem Geld plus dem gesparten Geld, weil du nicht die 1080 nimmst, also zusammen ca 400-500€, kriegst du dann wiederum eine in 2 Jahren aktuelle Oberklassekarte, die sicher schneller als eine 1080 ist. D.h. meiner Meinung nach lieber alle 2 Jahre 250-400€ als direkt 600-700€ und hoffen, dass die 3 Jahre "reicht".  

Aber wenn man wiederum die Kohle hat, muss man sich über so was auch nicht sooo große Gedanken machen.



> Ist halt schwer sich zu entscheiden  Aber tendiere derzeit zu dem von Dell :-p


 mit dem machst du halt nix falsch, auch weil Dell ne ordentliche Qualitätskontrolle hat.


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2016)

Hier wäre ein Test des Dells Dell S2716DG: Dells erster G-Sync-Monitor im Test

Viele andere gibt es ja eh nicht, wenn du nen 27 Zoll Monitor auch mit GSync und 144Hz willst. Es gibt ja an sich neben dem Dell nur diese vier hier

ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AOC AGON AG271QG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

dem Preis nach geordnet, und vlt noch den hier Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist aber nur in einer Handvoll Läden verfügbar.


----------



## Svatlas (24. August 2016)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Und ihr beide bzw. natürlich auch alle anderen seid Euch ziemlich sicher, dass ich sagen wir in 1-2 Jahren auch mit der GTX 1070 noch aktuelle Spiele in maximalen Details spielen kann und dies kein großer Unterschied zur wesentlich teureren GTX 1080 sein wird ?



Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Solange es nicht 4k ist. Die 1070 ist ein Beast und mit G-Sync  wirst Du selbst Frame-Einbrüche nicht merken, da non stop die aktuelle FPS berechnet wird. Unter 30 FPS wird die 1070 in WQHD bestimmt nicht sinken. Geschweige denn unter 60 FPS. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Selbst wenn, dann kaufst Du Dir halt eine neue Karte, wenn es dann eine geben sollte.  1070 TI oder 1080 TI evt. Was in 2 Jahren ist, ist mir auch echt egal. Zumind. was die jetzigen GPU´s angeht. Das ist gerade mal eine neue Generation und eine geile dazu.  

Du wirst hier keine Garantie finden, wie Du es Dir vorstellst. Verabschiede Dich ganz schnell von dem Gedanken  Die Zeiten sind langeeeeee vorbei bei den GPU´s  Alle 2 Jahre ist ein guter Zyklus, für Leute die da Wert drauf legen evtl. eine GPU zutauschen.

Kauf Dir das, was Du jetzt gerne möchtest. Am Geld kann es ja nicht liegen mit 2000-3000 € am Anfang. Du kannst mit diesen Tips einfach nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2016)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Solange es nicht 4k ist. Die 1070 ist ein Beast und mit G-Sync  wirst Du selbst Frame-Einbrüche nicht merken, da non stop die aktuelle FPS berechnet wird. Unter 30 FPS wird die 1070 in WQHD bestimmt nicht sinken. Geschweige denn unter 60 FPS. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Selbst wenn, dann kaufst Du Dir halt eine neue Karte, wenn es dann eine geben sollte.  1070 TI oder 1080 TI evt. Was in 2 Jahren ist, ist mir auch echt egal. Zumind. was die jetzigen GPU´s angeht. Das ist gerade mal eine neue Generation und eine geile dazu.
> 
> Du wirst hier keine Garantie finden, wie Du es Dir vorstellst. Verabschiede Dich ganz schnell von dem Gedanken  Die Zeiten sind langeeeeee vorbei bei den GPU´s  Alle 2 Jahre ist ein guter Zyklus, für Leute die da Wert drauf legen evtl. eine GPU zutauschen.


 es gibt natürlich Leute, die eine "sehr gute" Karte für über 400-500€ kaufen und 5-6 Jahre auskommen, aber die nehmen es dann eben in Kauf, dass sie nach 2-3 Jahren bei den dann jeweils neuen Games nur noch "niedrige" oder ab und an auch mal "mittlere" Details spielen können.

Aber es gibt noch viel mehr Leute, die DENKEN, dass eine 700€-Karte 4-5 Jahre "hält", weil eine für 250-350€ ja in der Regel, wie alle bestätigen, um die 2 Jahre "hält" für höhere Details - und nach 4-5 Jahren wollen die dann endlich mal aufrüsten und fragen nach nem komplett neuen PC, sind dann absolut baff, wenn man denen erzählt, dass sie schon vor 2 Jahren mit ner Karte für nur 250€ mehr Leistung hätten als mit ihrer vor 4-5 Jahren "high-end"-Karte, und dass ihre CPU immer noch gut genug ist, um mit einer Grafikkartenaufrüstung schon wieder alles auf hohen Details spielen zu können.   


Wenn DU jetzt aber NULL Problem damit hast, dass Preis-Leistung bei einer GTX 1080 nicht mehr ganz so gut ist und auch so viel Geld hast, dass dich 200-300€ mehr nicht stören, dann kannst du die natürlich trotzdem nehmen.


----------



## Svatlas (24. August 2016)

Ja, das sehe ich genauso. Die 1070 ist nicht billig, aber für die Leistung ist das Ok. Ich finde eine 1080 nur sinnvoll in 4k, wenn überhaupt. In 2 Jahre kommen 100% neue Karten TI und Co und ich kann dann meine immer noch aktuelle 1070 für gutes Geld verkaufen. Sofern ich das möchte. Die 15-20% sind den Aufpreis einfach nicht wert. Du bezahlst 50% mehr und bekommst nur 15-20% mehr Leistung. Wie Du so schön beschrieben hast, sind das ja in 4K. 10 FPS mehr. 

Für 10 FPS hol ich mir lieber einen G-Sync Monitor oder Free-Sync und habe nie mehr lästige Nebeneffekte. Das ist viel mehr Wert als so 10 FPS.


----------



## dani0692 (25. August 2016)

Würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen die GTX 1070 oder halt 1080 jetzt zu kaufen oder zu warten bis der November kommt, wenn die Hammerspiele wie Battlefield, Call of Duty und so rauskommen in der Hoffnung dass die dann günstiger is ?


----------



## coolbit (25. August 2016)

Wenn du es nicht eilig hast, kannst du warten. Allerdings ist zu bezweifeln, dass die Preise, zumindest für übertaktete Custom-Modelle, in nächster Zeit merklich günstiger werden.


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2016)

coolbit schrieb:


> Wenn du es nicht eilig hast, kannst du warten. Allerdings ist zu bezweifeln, dass die Preise, zumindest für übertaktete Custom-Modelle, in nächster Zeit merklich günstiger werden.


 ja, abwarten schadet sicher nicht, und die Karten könnten EIN WENIG günstiger werden, da sie in den letzten Wochen schwer lieferbar waren und aktuell vlt noch etwas teurer sind dort, wo sie auch auf Lager sind. Aber da kannst du auch keine Wunder erwarten. Die GTX 970, 980 und 980 Ti sind seit dem Release stur auf dem gleichen Preisniveau +/- 10% geblieben, was bei Release schon vorhanden war, und erst als vor ein paar Wochen die neuen 1000er-Karten rauskamen, wurden sie nennenswert günstiger. Und auch bei den 700er-Karten war es genauso. Teils blieben die Nvidia-Karten sogar stabil, obwohl AMD eine gleichstarke Karte für 20% weniger angeboten hat.


----------



## dani0692 (28. August 2016)

Muss ich denn wenn ich mir jetzt die GTX 1080 und den Dell Monitor kaufe, wie läuft das dann genau mit dem Gsync ?

Muss ich das irgendwie am Monitor bzw. in Windows erst aktivieren und dann zusätzlich nochmal in einem Spiel selbst unter den Einstellungen aktivieren ?


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2016)

Ist der Dell ein Gsync-Monitor ? Wenn ja dann Vsync im Treiber aktivieren und im Spiel off. Bzw. ist on nicht störend aber sinnfrei. Und frißt afaik auch zusätzlich Leistung.


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2016)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen die GTX 1070 oder halt 1080 jetzt zu kaufen oder zu warten bis der November kommt, wenn die Hammerspiele wie Battlefield, Call of Duty und so rauskommen in der Hoffnung dass die dann günstiger is ?



Gerade wenn Blockbustergames wie BF1 und Co. mit hohen Hardwareanforderungen erscheinen und gerade die Nachfrage nach den Karten steigt bezweifle ich Preissenkungen der Karten. Erst Recht bei Nvidia. Nvidia hat es bei Engpässen auch schon draufgehabt die Preise wieder zu erhöhen.  Abgesehen mal von Unwägbarkeiten wie dem Euro-Dollarkurs.

Ich würde bei Bedarf kaufen und nicht auf eventuelle Preisänderungen spekulieren. Zumindestens nicht so kurzfristig. 

Und wie gesagt: Lieber eine 1070 die in 2 Jahren wieder rausfliegt als eine deutlich teurere 1080/1080ti, die im Endeffekt nicht viel länger durchhält aber deutlich teurer ist. Und die Karte in 2 Jahren toppt die 1080ti dann auch wieder deutlich wenn Du in der 1070er Preisklasse bleibst.


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2016)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Muss ich denn wenn ich mir jetzt die GTX 1080 und den Dell Monitor kaufe, wie läuft das dann genau mit dem Gsync ?
> 
> Muss ich das irgendwie am Monitor bzw. in Windows erst aktivieren und dann zusätzlich nochmal in einem Spiel selbst unter den Einstellungen aktivieren ?


  im Treiber aktivieren, das richtige Kabel nutzen (geht AFAIK nur per Display Port, sollte aber im Lieferumfang der Monitors dabei sein) und am besten im Spiel selbst V-Sync aus, wenn es aktiv ist.


----------



## dani0692 (2. September 2016)

*Verleich Full HD (1080 p) vs. WQHD (1440 p)*

Hallo zusammen,

mir wurde hier von einigen geraten nicht auf einen Ultra-HD/4k Monitor zu setzen, weil viele Grafikkarten dafür noch nicht gut genug sind und andere Gründe....

Deshalb wurde mir zur WQHD geraten.

Habt ihr ein Video wo ich mal den Vergleich zwischen 1080 p und 1440 p auf einem PC Monitor ggf. sogar bei einem Spiel wie Call of Duty, Far Cry oder Ähnliches sehen kann ?

Ich hab leider bei Youtube oder so nichts gefunden.... Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen und einen Link schicken...

Vielen Dank


----------



## svd (2. September 2016)

Hast du schon einen FullHD-Monitor?

Um einen ungefähren Eindruck zu bekommen, kannst du dir ja ein beliebiges Spiel schnappen und eine Zeit lang auf 1600x900 spielen. 
Danach wechselst du wieder zurück auf FullHD.

Weil sich das Seitenverhältnis nicht ändert, siehst du nicht mehr vom Bild. Anstatt aus etwas über 2Mio. Pixel (1080p) besteht das Bild
aber nun aus über 3.6Mio. (1440p), das Bild wird also detaillierter, weil Objekte, grob gesagt, aus 77% mehr Bildpunkten bestehen.

Wenn der Monitor nicht interpolieren muss und du die native Auflösung fährst, ist das Bild auch scharf.


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2016)

Also, wenn du aktuell einen Monitor mit nur FullHD hast, kannst du natürlich nicht den Unterschied zu WQHD sehen   du kannst auch nicht mit Boxen für 20€ hören, wie gut Boxen für 2000€ sind 

Aber was du machen kannst ist, dass du Screenshots suchst von CoD und Far Cry in FullHD und WQHD, am besten die gleiche Szene, und es dann "unter die Lupe" nimmst. Aber ganz grob, wenn du dir IN ETWA die Wirkung klarmachen willst: wenn du bei einem Full_HD-Monitor absichtlich nur auf 1366x768 stellst, dann ist der Unterschied zu 1920x1080 ähnlich wie der von 1920x1080 zu 2560x1440: FullHD ist etwa 97% mehr Pixel als 1366x768, und WQHD ist wiederum ca 78% mehr als FullHD. Das ist aber nur ein grober Vergleich, aber 100x besser als wenn du ein Video siehst, in dem WQHD vorkommt, obwohl du jetzt noch gar kein WQHD hast.


*edot* oder 1600x900 testen, wie svd sagt. Wusste nicht, ob man das einstellen kann.


----------



## dani0692 (4. September 2016)

*Neuer Arbeitsspeicher/RAM*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte meinen Arbeitsspeicher etwas aufstocken !

Ich hab das Problem gerade weil ich gerne viele Anwendungen im Hintergrund anhabe (also z.B. ein heftiges PC Spiel, viele Internetseiten z.B. RTL NOW oder ZDF Mediathek, Worddateien alles gleichzeitig im Hintergrund an),dass dann manchmal die Internetseiten oder eben das PC Spiel abschmiert......

Mein Motherboard: Asus P8p67 Deluxe

Ich hatte gedacht entweder 16 GB oder halt 32 GB einzubauen. 

1. Welchen Hersteller empfehlt ihr mir ? Corsair oder Kingston ?
2. Welchen Speichertakt empfehlt ihr mir ? DDR3L-2133 oder DDR3L-1600


Ich muss wohl dazu sagen, dass derzeit 8 GB Arbeispeicher habe und den Corsair DDR 3, 1600 MHZ und zwar jeweils 2 x 4 GB ! 

Würdet ihr mir dann einfach empfehlen auch wieder zum Corsair 1600 MHZ zu greifen damit ich nur noch z.B. 8 oder 16 GB zukaufen muss anstatt wenn ich mir jetzt DDR3-2133 MHZ komplett neu kaufen muss ?


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2016)

Also, DDR3 mit dem Zusatz L ist da eher nicht zu empfehlen. Der hat nur 1,35V Spannung, das kann sein, dass es nicht klappt. Die Intel-CPUs für die Sockel 1150 und 1155 sind für 1,5V-RAM vorgesehen. Und mehr als DDR3-1600 bringt beim Sockel 1155 auch nichts, was den Aufpreis wert wäre. FALLS der RAM durch den höheren Takt einen Vorteil hat, geht der durch den schwächeren CL-Wert wieder verloren, denn mehr Takt hat (wenn man nicht gleich fett draufzahlen will) immer einen schlechteren CL-Wert. 

 Nimm also einfach 2x8GB DDR3-1600. Sehr beliebt, günstig und bewährt ist Crucial Ballistix Sport, das gibt es auch als DDR3-1600 und 2x8GB-Kit. Kann aber auch sein, dass zwei separat gekaufte Einzelriegel sogar etwas günstiger sind 

Den Corsair kannst du dann auch drinlassen - Probleme beim mischen von unterschiedlichen Riegeln sind extrem selten. Falls technische Werte vom Crucial etwas anders sein sollten, passt das Board es auf den unkritischeren Wert an. Welchen Corsair hast du denn genau? Kennst den CL-Wert, den der hat?


----------



## dani0692 (4. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hilft dir das weiter ? Ist aus dem Tool CPU-z oder wie das heißt :-p


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2016)

Da hast du einen Corsair Vengeance mit 1600MHz und CL8 - letzteres ist ein überdurchschnittlicher Wert, wird aber schwer, anderes RAM zu finden, was auch diesen Wert hat UND nicht zu teuer ist. GENAU Dein RAM gibt es nicht mehr, außer als überteuerte Restposten - das hier müsste der sein, den du hast Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL8-8-8-24 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  zu dem Preis bekommst du an sich 16GB, nicht nur 8GB. 

Aktuell gibt es GAR kein Corsair mit 1600MHz und CL8, zumindest keines mit 8GB-Riegelgröße. Aber das hier hätte CL9 und kostet knapp über 70€ für 16GB Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CMZ16GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und das Board müsste alle Riegel dann eben auf CL9 stellen, das ist überhaupt nicht schlimm. Das besagte Crucial Ballistix Sport wäre halt nochmal 7€ günstiger (wenn du zwei von denen nimmst: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ) und hat auch CL9.


----------



## dani0692 (7. September 2016)

*Spielen auf dem Fernseher*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen 4k-fähigen Fernseher und zwar Panasonic DXW 784.

Ich möchte gerne mal sehen, wie es auf dem Fernseher aussieht wenn ich ein PC-Spiel (z.B. GTA V) spiele.

Meine Frage ist: 

Wie bekomme ich das hin ? Das Bild was ich auf dem PC erzeuge einfach zu streamen geht ja glaube ich nicht.

Ich hab mal gehört, dass man den PC mit dem Fernseher über einen HDMI 2.0 oder Display-Port 1.2 Kabel verbinden muss und dann geht das?

Stimmt das oder muss ich da noch mehr Teile kaufen oder Einstellungen vornehmen ?


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2016)

Du kannst ein HDMI2.0-Kabel nehmen, aber du musst mal schauen, ob der Fernseher auch 4k in 50 oder 60Hz annimmt, denn manche 4k-Fernseher können da maximal 25-30Hz empfangen, und das wäre nix zum Gamen.

Und so oder so: was hast du für einen PC? Du musst nämlich bei gleichen Grafikdetails mit nur noch ca 1/3 der FPS rechnen, die du bei FullHD hast. Wenn du also in FullHD mit 60 FPS spielst, hast du in 4K vielleicht nur 20 oder weniger FPS. Du kannst aber so oder so auch einfach beim PC es auf FullHD lassen, und der LCD rechnet es dann halt hoch. Das sieht natürlich nicht so gut aus wie echtes 4k, aber wenn du mal ne normale BluRay an Deinem TV gesehen hast, dann weiß du, dass es nicht "mies" aussehen dürfte


----------



## dani0692 (7. September 2016)

Mein aktuelles System:

i7 2600
760 Grafikkarte
8 GB Arbeitsspeicher

Aber ich wollte mir demnächst eine GTX 1080 kaufen !

Also du würdest mir empfehlen HDMI 2.0 Kabel kaufen mit Fernseher verbinden und dann einfach an meinem TV den PC als Gerät auswählen ?? Und schon geht's los, sonst soll ich nix anderes einstellen ?

Weil du ja geschrieben hast ich kann es bei meinem PC auf FullHD lassen und mein TV scaliert automatisch hoch. Wie kann ich denn überhaupt an meinem PC einstellen, dass der auf dem Ausgabegerät in 4k und nicht nur 1080 p wiedergeben soll ?


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2016)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles System:
> 
> i7 2600
> 760 Grafikkarte
> ...


 du musst nur beim TV den entsprechenden HDMI-Eingang als "Sender" wählen und ggf. am TV einen Spielemodus aktivieren, damit du ohne Verzögerung spielen kannst, und am PC dann natürlich auch auf 4k umstellen, und im Spiel auch - falls das nicht automatisch geht. Ansonsten ist der TV genau wie ein Monitor. 



> Weil du ja geschrieben hast ich kann es bei meinem PC auf FullHD lassen und mein TV scaliert automatisch hoch. Wie kann ich denn überhaupt an meinem PC einstellen, dass der auf dem Ausgabegerät in 4k und nicht nur 1080 p wiedergeben soll ?


 du stellst dann einfach im Spiel absichtlich auf nur 1920 x 1080 ein. Weniger einstellen als das, was der Monitor/TV hergibt, geht ja immer. Falls der das nicht skaliert, sondern klein in der Mitte des TVs zu sehen ist, musst du vermutlich auch Windows selbst auf 1920 x 1080 umstellen und nicht nur im Spiel.

Und wenn auch das nicht klappt, musst du beim TV mal schauen, ob man upskaling erst aktiveren muss - das sollte aber an sich so voreingestellt sein, da die weitaus meisten Leute da ne Konsole oder normalen FullHD-BD-Player anschließen, oder auch nen Sky-Receiver oder so mit FullHD.


----------



## dani0692 (7. September 2016)

Upskaling kann ich nicht ausstellen, sagte mir die Verkäufer als der mir den TV geliefert hat :-p

Dann werd ich mir erstmal ein HDMI 2.0 Kabel besorgen. Mein Rechner unterstützt auch HDMI 2.0 oder nicht ? Weil wie gesagt Grafikkarte 760 derzeit....

Wie lang würdse mir den Kabel empfehlen ? 5-10 m ?

Wenn ich aber jetzt trotzdem mal das Spiel in 2160 p zocken will auch wenn es vielleicht "ruckelt": Muss ich dann nur im Spiel entsprechend 2160 p einstellen? Erkennt das Spiel automatisch dass ich nun einen 4k TV angeschlossen hab ?


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2016)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Upskaling kann ich nicht ausstellen, sagte mir die Verkäufer als der mir den TV geliefert hat :-p
> 
> Dann werd ich mir erstmal ein HDMI 2.0 Kabel besorgen. Mein Rechner unterstützt auch HDMI 2.0 oder nicht ? Weil wie gesagt Grafikkarte 760 derzeit....


 ich glaube HDMI 2.0 geht erst seit der 900er-Generation, aber du kannst trotzdem ein 2.0-Kabel nehmen - 4k wird halt dann lediglich nicht gehen.




> Wie lang würdse mir den Kabel empfehlen ? 5-10 m ?


 Am besten so kurz wie es geht. Wenn du das Kabel nur dann anschließt, wenn du den mal nutzen willst und es auch quer durchs Zimmer gehen darf, dann halt entsprechend langes kaufen. Wenn du den TV langfristig dranlassen willst und das Kabel an Wänden entlang verlegen musst, dann musst du halt messen, wie lang es sein muss.




> Wenn ich aber jetzt trotzdem mal das Spiel in 2160 p zocken will auch wenn es vielleicht "ruckelt": Muss ich dann nur im Spiel entsprechend 2160 p einstellen? Erkennt das Spiel automatisch dass ich nun einen 4k TV angeschlossen hab ?


 Du musst Windows halt auf 4k einstellen. Wenn das der Fall ist, wird es auch im Spiel als Auflösung auswählbar. Aber mit der GTX 760 wird das vermutlich nichts.


----------



## dani0692 (13. September 2016)

*4 K Monitor/WQHD Monitor*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Monitor.

Mir wurde ein Dell Monitor mit G-Sync in WQHD empfohlen, da selbst die schnellste GTX 1080 aktuelle Spiele manchmal nicht mit konstant mindestens 60 fps darstellen kann und es daher nicht mehr flüssig aussieht.

Ich wollte jetzt mal wissen, ob es einen Monitor gibt der sowohl WQHD (1440 p) als auch Ultra HD/4k (2160 p) darstellen kann ?

Weil es gibt ja auch Spiele wie z.B. Fifa wo die GTX 1080 sicher keine Probleme hat 60 fps darzustellen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2016)

Nein, das gibt es nicht. Bei 4k ist es technisch derzeit noch nicht möglich, die nötige Datenmenge per Kabel zu "versenden" mit mehr als 60Hz. Die aktuell bei Grafikkarten und Monitoren vorhandenen Display-Port-Anschlüsse schaffen maximal 60Hz bei 4k.


----------



## dani0692 (18. September 2016)

*Neuer PC Gaming Monitor*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mir einen neuen PC Monitor Gaming kaufen.

 Mir wurde ein MOnitor mit WQHD und Gsync empfohlen, da Ultra HD wohl noch nicht so reif ist.


Meine Frage:

Hat einer von Euch einen Ultra-HD Monitor und könnt ihr mit einer GTX 1080 alle aktuellen Spiele mit konstant 60 Frames spielen ?


----------



## svd (18. September 2016)

Naja, falls du nicht alles krampf-, bzw. krankhaft, auf "Ultra" stellen musst, ist das kein so großes Problem. 

Falls du unbedingt jetzt schon einen UHD-Monitor möchtest, hol dir einfach einen, was soll's. Die nächste Grafikkarten-Generation wird die Auflösung wohl mit links packen. 

Allerdings gibt es noch keine UHD-Monitore mit einer Bildwiederholfrequenz über 60Hz. Falls du ein einigermaßen ernsthafter PC-Spieler bist, würde ich daher lieber zu einem >100Hz-Gerät mit geringerer Auflösung greifen. G-Sync wäre da, mit einer 1080, gar nicht mal so notwendig, schadet natürlich nicht, falls der Aufpreis nicht schmerzt.


----------



## dani0692 (18. September 2016)

Was meinst du denn mit nächster Grafikkarten Generation ? GtX 1080i ?

Ich wollte schon aktuelle Spiele in maximalen Einstellung wenn dann auch in 4 K Spielen !

Aber ich denke eher dass ich mich für einen Gsync Monitor in WQHD entscheiden werde....

Gibt's denn schon sehr gute UHD Monitore ? Weil es gibt glaub ich keinen einizigen der nur 1 ms Reaktionszeit hat.... oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Naja, falls du nicht alles krampf-, bzw. krankhaft, auf "Ultra" stellen musst, ist das kein so großes Problem.
> 
> Falls du unbedingt jetzt schon einen UHD-Monitor möchtest, hol dir einfach einen, was soll's. Die nächste Grafikkarten-Generation wird die Auflösung wohl mit links packen.


 das seh ich anders, außer du meinst "niedrige bis mittlere Details mit Links". Denn die PC-Games werden 100pro noch über viele Jahre auf Full-HD als Basis hin entwickelt, d.h. der Modus hoch/Ultra wird eine Grafik bieten, die mit einer jeweils aktuellen guten Karte in FullHD problemlos läuft. Natürlich wird zB ein Witcher 3 mit einer Karte, die in zwei Jahren rauskommt, problemlos selbst in Ultra auf 4k laufen. Aber die Games, die erst noch erscheinen, orientieren sich dann so gut wie immer an der DANN geltenden Hardware-Stärke eines zu dem Zeitpunkt guten Systems




> Allerdings gibt es noch keine UHD-Monitore mit einer Bildwiederholfrequenz über 60Hz. Falls du ein einigermaßen ernsthafter PC-Spieler bist, würde ich daher lieber zu einem >100Hz-Gerät mit geringerer Auflösung greifen. G-Sync wäre da, mit einer 1080, gar nicht mal so notwendig, schadet natürlich nicht, falls der Aufpreis nicht schmerzt.


 ich würde auch WQHD, dafür dann 144Hz und ggf. auch G-Sync nehmen. Für 4k ist es IMHO noch viel zu früh. Das wird gehypt, auch wg. der neu herauskommenden Spielekonsolen, die 4k "beherrschen" werden, aber die Grafik wird dann halt auf einem eher niedrigen Detail-Niveau laufen, damit es in 4k noch flüssig klappt.


----------



## svd (18. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das seh ich anders, außer du meinst "niedrige bis mittlere Details mit Links". Denn die PC-Games werden 100pro noch über viele Jahre auf Full-HD als Basis hin entwickelt, d.h. der Modus hoch/Ultra wird eine Grafik bieten, die mit einer jeweils aktuellen guten Karte in FullHD problemlos läuft. Natürlich wird zB ein Witcher 3 mit einer Karte, die in zwei Jahren rauskommt, problemlos selbst in Ultra auf 4k laufen. Aber die Games, die erst noch erscheinen, orientieren sich dann so gut wie immer an der DANN geltenden Hardware-Stärke eines zu dem Zeitpunkt guten Systems
> 
> [...]



Naja, sehr weit weg von "UHD, sehr hoch, 60fps" ist die Pascal-Titan nicht. Anti-Aliasing ist mit mehr Pixeln auchnocht so wichtig, wie auf FullHD, da ginge noch was 
mit den Bildwiederholraten. Und auch neue Spiele werden auf FullHD nicht dermaßen atemberaubend aussehen, dass eine Titan auf 4k plötzlich unspielbar wird, glaube ich.

Aber auf dem Schreibtisch ist mir UHd auch noch mit zu viel Kompromissen behaftet. Da könnte ich ja gleich auf einem UHD-Fernsehgerät mit 140cm Diagonale spielen.
Inputlag hin oder her, Hauptsache groß.


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Naja, sehr weit weg von "UHD, sehr hoch, 60fps" ist die Pascal-Titan nicht. Anti-Aliasing ist mit mehr Pixeln auchnocht so wichtig, wie auf FullHD, da ginge noch was
> mit den Bildwiederholraten. Und auch neue Spiele werden auf FullHD nicht dermaßen atemberaubend aussehen, dass eine Titan auf 4k plötzlich unspielbar wird, glaube ich.


 nein, natürlich nicht. Aber die Games-Anforderungen steigen ja auch mit der Leistungssteigerung, die bei Grafikkarten miteinhergeht. Die Hersteller der Games werden bei vielen Spielen das, was ein jeweils "aktueller guter PC" bei Full-HD leisten kann, versuchen auszureizen. Und bei einem in 2 Jahren neu erscheinenden Game wird der Modus "hoch" mehr Power verlangen als in einem heutigen Game.

Umgekehrt wäre es wiederum ein Arschtritt für Leute mit FullHD-Monitoren, wenn die Grafik auf 4K hin abgestimmt wird und das Game auf "Ultra" in FullHD dann daher mit 120-150 FPS läuft und man genau weiß, dass aus dem Game grafisch bei weitem nicht alles rausgeholt wurde, nur damit es in 4K auf hoch/Ultra problemlos läuft.  

Ich halte daher WQHD für das beste für die nächsten Jahre, wenn man eine feinere Grafik als mit FullHD haben will, eben auch weil du bei WQHD auch mehr als 60Hz verwirklichen kannst. In WQHD laufen Games, die mit ner guten Karte auf Ultra in FullHD bei 70-80 FPS laufen, immer noch mit guten 40 FPS, aber in 4K sackt es unter die 30 ab.


----------



## dani0692 (19. September 2016)

Bis wann geht den eigentlich WQHD ?

Bis 1440 ? Oder sogar bis 1660 ???


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2016)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Bis wann geht den eigentlich WQHD ?
> 
> Bis 1440 ? Oder sogar bis 1660 ???


WQHD ist exakt 2560 x 1440 Pixel. Es gibt noch WQXGH, das wäre 2560 x 1600 - da gibt es aber nur einen einzigen Monitor unter 1000€ iiyama ProLite XB3070WQS-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Und es ist halt beim Format kein 16:9 mehr, sondern 16:10.

Mit 1660 gibt es nichts. Nach 1600 kommt direkt 4k mit 2160 als Höhe, also 3840 x 2160.


----------



## svd (19. September 2016)

Nein, "WQHD" bedeutet "2560x1440". Das 16:10-Pendant dazu, "2560x1600", heißt "WQXGA". Da soll sich wer auskennen, was? 

Ich habe ja selber noch einen älteren 16:10-Monitor, das Seitenverhältnis ist eigentlich ganz angenehm. 

Im Gamingbereich ist das 16:10-Format allerdings nicht relevant, auch weil zB die meisten Konsolen nur 16:9-Format ausgeben.
Die neuen 16:10-Geräte sind langsam und auch noch teuer. Da kannst du genausogut auf 21:9 gehen, was sich, auf dem PC, schön langsam verbreitet.


----------



## dani0692 (20. September 2016)

Und es gibt keine größeren guten Monitore in WQHD die auch zum Spiele geeignet sind ?


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2016)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Und es gibt keine größeren guten Monitore in WQHD die auch zum Spiele geeignet sind ?


 Doch klar: wir haben ja gesagt, dass WQHD und 144Hz ein guter Kompromiss wäre. In 27 Zoll gibt es da einige Modelle. Ich empfehle gern den hier Dell S2716DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  der ist auch gleichzeitig der günstigste mit 144Hz, WQHD und GSync. Und wenn der zu teuer ist, kannst du einen ohne GSync nehmen. Zb den https://www.amazon.de/dp/B013FOMTV0


----------



## dani0692 (20. September 2016)

Dankeschön  Jaaaa den werd ich mir wahrscheinlich auch kaufen bei Amazon preislich sogar etwas günstiger geworden 

Einen größeren Monitor so 28,29,30 oder mehr Zoll in WQHD macht keinen Sinn zu kaufen oder gibt's da auch sehr empfehlenswerte ?


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2016)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Dankeschön  Jaaaa den werd ich mir wahrscheinlich auch kaufen bei Amazon preislich sogar etwas günstiger geworden
> 
> Einen größeren Monitor so 28,29,30 oder mehr Zoll in WQHD macht keinen Sinn zu kaufen oder gibt's da auch sehr empfehlenswerte ?


 Größere als 27 Zoll und mit 144Hz gibt es nicht. Macht dann an sich auch keinen Sinn mehr, weil du dann wiederum "Pixel" siehst, wenn du 30 Zoll bei nur nem Meter Sitzabstand hast. Oder sitzt du weiter weg?


----------



## dani0692 (20. September 2016)

Meinst du ich könnte mit meinem Panasonic 58 Zoll 4 K Fernseher, das Spiel FIFA 17 flüssig in 4 k spielen ?

Ne am normalen PC-Bildschirm sitze ich schon ziemlich nah vor, da haste recht sonst sieht alles verpixelt aus.

Wenn ich jetzt aber am TV zocken würde, sitze ich ca. 2-3 m entfernt


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2016)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Meinst du ich könnte mit meinem Panasonic 58 Zoll 4 K Fernseher, das Spiel FIFA 17 flüssig in 4 k spielen ?
> 
> Ne am normalen PC-Bildschirm sitze ich schon ziemlich nah vor, da haste recht sonst sieht alles verpixelt aus.
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt aber am TV zocken würde, sitze ich ca. 2-3 m entfernt


  wenn du den TV eh schon hast, dann nutz den ruhig und teste aus, was da wie gut läuft. Fifa sollte da 100pro flüssig laufen, das ist trotz verbesserter Grafik WEIT entfernt von aktuellen Grafikblockbustern, was die Anforderung angeht. 60 FPS sollten da drin, sein, mehr Hz liefert der TV ja eh nicht. Ich hab neulich was gefunden, wo die Demo von FIFA 17 auf maximalen Details in Full-HD schon mit einer GTX 750 Ti mit über 80 FPS läuft. Eine GTX 1080 ist etwa 3x so schnell. D.h. vermutlich auch in 4k um die 70-80 FPS.


----------

